# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  One-eyed Frog

## turaco

What frog is this? It got only an eye. Found it in a basket load of bananas, probably from Malaysia. Take note of the feet, it can stick on any surface! BTW that's my finger.

----------


## fish newb

Its a common treefrog. I'm not sure which exact species in your area it may be though. 

As for the one eye thing, it almost looks like a mutation and not an injury but better pictures would help.

Diet of small things like crickets would work.

-Andrew

----------


## actorial

it look like a injury to me, as in it lost the eye. hmm... or could be mutation as wad fish newb said.

----------


## Mez

Its an injury. It will be fine.
If its not native to your country, please keep it or find someone else that will not release it to the wild.

----------

